# Need to reduce humidity in house



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

We have a 1,000 sq ft ranch home with a basement, built 1964, in Western NY. Since installing additional insulation in the attic last year and now installing new double pane glass windows throughout the house the humidity has been high, im guessing to a more air tight environment and less variance between attic and living area. Also after residing part of the house, I found that there is no vapor barrier felt paper over the sheathing on the exterior walls, cedar sided with fiber backer board. 

We usually run a dehumidifier in the basement due to excessive humidity down there but had to bring it upstairs to help bring it down in the living area. In the living area without the dehumidifier running the levels will go up to 65% and there will be dripping condensation on the lower portion of the upper sash on the new windows. I understand that some fogging condensation may be normal, but this is actual droplet formation that will eventually ruin the windows. Also there has been some mild mold formation in the dark corners of the master bedroom.

My questions are... 
1) Other than using the dehumidifier, which does bring it down to 50%, although running an awful lot, can an air to air heat exchanger (also known as heat pump??) help to reduce indoor humidity? 
2)Also would installing faced insulation in the floor help to reduce humidity vapor comming into the living area from the basement? 
3)Would putting vapor barrier over the exterior sheathing help to reduce vapor comming in through the wall, or does the facing on the insualtion in the walls prevent this?

The climate here is cold and snowy in the winter, may get down to 0 degrees F at times in Jan/Feb, we get alot of lake effect from Lake Ontario and Erie. Fall and srping are typically rainy and wet at times, summer can be hot and dry or humid, depends year to year.

I posted this over in General Discussion, figured it belonged over there, I asked more than jsut the heat pump question


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Moisture happens and there is not much more you can do to make it go away. Causes of increased humidity are gas stoves, people/animals (they exhale a lot of moist air), showers, and plants.

Consider exhaust fans that go on with the light in every bathroom. Some fans have a separate switch and not everyone turns it on. If you have a gas stove make sure you have a good exhaust fan there also.

Ceiling fans are great at moving air around which is a good way to deal with mold. Mold hates moving air. It prefers stagnant air. That is why you have mold in the corners of the master bedroom. My guess is that you also have something in the way to prohibit air flow to that area. Fans also move cooler air up against the walls and replaces it with warmer air which prevents the temperature from dropping to the dew point. Condensation is caused when warm moist air meets cooler air. The dew point will equal the temperature of the room and end up with droplets on everything in that area.

Some plants are good at removing moisture like cactus but they have limits on how much water they can remove.

Shower heads can be replaced with those that use only big drops rather than fine drops. The more the water is atomized the more humidity is introduced.

Running a dehumidifier is a reality in humid areas. Can't really get by without them.

Keeping the causes of humidity to a minimum is also something to consider.

What is the difference in humidity from inside to outside?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Try this at Skuttle .com.
> 
> You are not getting enough air changes to get rid of the excess moisture.
> 
> This is an adjustable fresh air damper that lets in oly enough air to kil the moisture.


Try this at Skuttle .com.

You are not getting enough air changes to get rid of the excess moisture.

This is an adjustable fresh air damper that lets in oly enough air to kil the moisture.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your at catch 22.

You have done good job of sealing your home.
So now, you don't have enough fresh air to keep the humidity down.

Using exhaust fans only won't help much, if fresh air can't be brought in.

The skuttle fresh air intake will help in the winter, but do more harm in the spring, summer and fall bringing in high humidity air.

You may want to consider a whole house dehumidifier.
One that brings in fresh air also. It would help in all seasons.

Since you added insulation and sealed, your A/C won't be able to remove enough moisture during mild load conditions.
A WHD with fresh air ability will be your best option(although not the cheapest upfront).


----------

